# Washing machine and other appliances from UK



## DubaiSkyline (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi, all

I was researching a lot about appliances, specially washing machine but have not found clear answer, yet. Would you help me? 

Q; Does washing machine (miele) from UK works in Dubai? Did you bring appliances from UK to Dubai and still use them? If so, did it cause any problem? 

I know I can purchase everything in Dubai, but I just do not like the idea of "get rid of everything and buy ones" specially when things are still new and good quality. 


I really appreciate your advice and suggestions.

Thanks!


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

From what I've seen out here, most 'locally' sourced machines tend to only be cold fill - is your Miele set this way or does it need both hot and cold supply.


----------



## mrbucko (Mar 3, 2016)

I was reading a guide on this very topic on the "<The website that shall not be mentioned>" website.

That suggests that UK appliances will work fine. But I had a look at the Carrefour website as well and replacement items aren't as expensive as you'd think.

So it depends whether you have space in your shipping container.


----------



## mariot (Nov 4, 2013)

Problem with moving a used washing machine tends to be that the drum gets damaged as the retaining bolts get removed at initial installation. Else no issues with bringing your unit over


----------



## crt454 (Sep 3, 2012)

leave your stuff in the uk, jobs aren't guaranteed here, lay offs are on the rise here, so you were warned


----------



## DubaiSkyline (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you, everyone. 

I did not receive notification. Sorry for late reply. 

I will need to understand about "cold fill" and possible problem as mariot mentioned. I called Miele customer service in UK and they suggested to buy a new one in Dubai. Residential voltage is 240 in UK and 220 in UAE. Therefore, they said small difference in voltage can cause problem...well, of course I will be very nice customer for them, if I do that.

Thank you every one. If I have more questions, I will come back to this thread! 

xxx


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

DubaiSkyline said:


> Thank you, everyone.
> 
> I did not receive notification. Sorry for late reply.
> 
> ...


No issues with UK appliances. They'll work fine. As mention earlier in the thread put the transportation bolts back in if you're bringing a washer m/c. Soundalike an upsell on Mieles side.

Complete list: Plug, socket & voltage by country - World Standards


----------



## DubaiSkyline (Jan 11, 2016)

Roxtec Blue said:


> No issues with UK appliances. They'll work fine. As mention earlier in the thread put the transportation bolts back in if you're bringing a washer m/c. Soundalike an upsell on Mieles side.
> 
> Complete list: Plug, socket & voltage by country - World Standards


Hi, Roxtec Blue

Thank you! 

I googled my m's inlet and there is only one inlet and this means it will be only cold fill. Also on its data plate, it shows 220-240 voltage 50Hz. So no problem! I can use it in Dubai. That customer service confused me for long time. Now I have to find "transit bars" in my utility room. 

xx


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

DubaiSkyline said:


> Residential voltage is 240 in UK and 220 in UAE. Therefore, they said small difference in voltage can cause problem...


Salesmens BS - EU electrical items have to work 220 to 250 without any adverse effects.


----------



## DubaiSkyline (Jan 11, 2016)

Hi, twowheelsgood


It is good to know! Thank you.

xx


----------

